# Laptop HP DV4 - Problema en Tarjeta Madre



## alexotano (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola,

Me trajeron una HP DV4 y resulta que no enciende, NO es problema tipico de chip de video, la maquina parece muerta, lo que quiero saber es si alguien de ustedes tiene conocimiento de cual es el problema en este caso, la corriente llega bien a la tarjeta de ahi en fuera no puedo hacer nada, no enciende nada.

Se que si cambio la MOBO se arregla pero quiero reparar la Tarjeta no cambiarla. tengo toda la herramienta solo quiero saber que es lo que hay que cambiar... 

Muchas gracias.!


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 4, 2010)

Vos queres desarmar una laptop desoldar y remplazar un chip y esperar que ande ??

No te quiero echar mala onda pero mas que capacitores y algun banco usb no creo que puedas cambiar
Practicamente imposible

Igual Suerte


----------



## alexotano (Ago 4, 2010)

Gracias por desanimarme, pero tengo todo lo necesario para soldar o desoldar desde chips normales hasta BGAs... lo que quiero es si hay alguien que se dedique a esto, que tenga un poco mas de experiencia... que me induqe cual es el que debe estar fallando.

Se que tiene que ser algo de lo mas comun para quellos que reciben MOBOs como esta. Solo espero que en el foro haya alguien.

Saludos


----------



## yobany (Ago 6, 2010)

La primera inquietud que tengo es ¿Cómo sabes que la falla es de las más comunes? Aunque no intento desanimarte, no basta en todos los casos con tener la herramienta necesaria. Puedes que cambies componentes y que, igual, el portátil no arranque... 
Como es natural en los casos de mantenimiento correctivo, lo que tienes que hacer, dado que no desas sustituir la motherboard por otra, es empezar a revisar componentes; voltajes y cosas de esas. Luego, habiendo detectado el problema (o problemas), deberás empezar a sustituir éstos por otros, y probrar.
(No olvides comentar)


----------



## alexotano (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola gracias por la respuesta, bueno esa es exactamente la cuestión yo sé que para alguien que repara motherboars por deporte es algo de rutina y en cuanto ven esa falla ya saben maso menos a que se debe el problema.

Tuve la suerte de que me llego una laptop igual pero funcionando así que se me ocurrió comparar voltajes en componente iguales. Si efectivamente en la parte de entrada de voltaje la medida era diferente en un integrados (numero 4433, no se lo que hagan ya que no encuentro datasheet) pero eran varios integrados los que variaban en voltaje, no se si cambiarlos todos o que hacer. 

Estos integrados no son comerciales, asi que hay que sacarlos de otra mother, donde estoy no es tanto problema conseguirlos. El asunto es que no estoy 100% seguro de que esa sea la solución. 

Lo que quiero saberes que si hay alguien que ya haya reparado mothers de laps que me pueda orientar en el asunto. He arreglado algunas cambiando el BGA de vídeo, u otras cosas mas simples. Pero no algo tan a nivel componente. 

Si encuentro solución posteo, de antemano muchas gracias. !

Saludos!


edito: 

PD: Si alguien vtambien me pudiera orientar en el como probar los integrados de la mother me refiero a los de 8 patas que son los que "supuestamente" manejan el voltaje o lo distribuyen, hay mucho en la MOBO pero 4 en donde entra la corriente. Pienso yo que son esos los que estan fallando.


----------



## yobany (Ago 6, 2010)

¿Puedes poder la referencia completa del integrado para poderte ayudar con el datasheet? En cuanto a lo de sustituir unos componentes por otros, es algo que debe hacerse. Si los voltajes no son los mismos, habiendo medido en ambas motherboards, eso indica que algo está pasando, para lo cual tendrías que quitar los que parecen estar malos para cambiarlos por otros.
En cuanto a tu post data, no olvides el datasheet para orientarte mejor.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ago 12, 2010)

Tal ves quieres saber del *reballing* que le hacen a los chipset de las motherboard o xbox360 del 
GPU he visto muchos que hacen este tipo de tecnica y se eliminan la fallas de estas me parece interensante iniciando por esto. Pero si tienes todo el equipo necesario para eso no es ningun problema solo sabes que chip se daño


----------



## tritonsat (Oct 26, 2011)

hola como estas . el problema que tenes es que tenes quemado el transistor mosfet  canal p ..eso es tu problema ..SN ..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 26, 2011)

*tritonsat*, todos te agradecemos la ayuda, pero podrias enseñarnos en que cosas te basastes para dar ese diagnostico con tanta seguridad?

.-


----------



## djwash (Oct 28, 2011)

Valla a saber, con los pocos datos que dio alexotano no queda mas que adivinar, aunque la solucion llego con 1 año y 2 meses de demora...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 29, 2011)

Despues de volver a leer el post, me dá la impresion que *tritonsat* hizo una broma irónica.

.-


----------



## alexotano (Nov 1, 2011)

En vista de que revivieron el post que estaba mega-muerto... comento la experiencia un año después. 

Si, hay que probar componentes uno por uno, para saber cual esta mal... desmontarlos de la tarjeta madre, probarlos. No solo eso si no que tambien hay que conseguir el esquemático de la mother para saber a que están conectados ya que es imposible seguir el circuito con la vista.

Para el caso que habia comentado, si eran los integrados mosfet 44xx que están en la entrada de 8 patas, no todos los integrados de 8 patas en la mother son mosfet, sin embargo estos de entrada si. Su función es el evitar una mala polarización de la mother. 

en el caso de la DV4, van en serie a otro que regula la tensión de la batería, y la solución era cambiar el integrado de carga de la batería + los fets de entrada.

Saludos!


----------



## jfmarta (Ago 1, 2012)

Yo tengo la misma bronca con una Pavilion dv4-2045dx la cual no carga la pila, ya probe con pila y cargador diferente y nada. por lo cual desarme la laptop y en el motherboard esta un chip quemado cerca de la conexion de DC, pero no se ve el numero podrias ayudarme diciendome cual es el numero del chip que cambiaste y ver si lo puedo cambiar tambien?
De antemano Gracias
jfmarta


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ago 1, 2012)

jfmarta saludos, toma una foto de la parte de la mother donde esta el integrado yo tengo una


----------



## BladeLogan (Ago 4, 2012)

Buenos días, esto ya me ha pasado antes y te puedo ayudar:

*Tarjeta madre Bloqueada:*

*1) -Por procesador:* Resulta que hay procesadores que cuanto tienen fallas tienden a bloquear las tarjetas madres, no siempre se dañan ellos pero si mandan un fallo el cual las bloquea. *Solución;* debes conseguir un procesador de la seria HP TX2xxx, que sea compatible (aunque sea el mismo socket no todos los procesadores de la serie TX 2xxx funcionan), en preferible los *turión de la serie TL*, verifica cual es compatible con tu DV4. La enciendes esperas que la presentación de HP y el boot de arranque y listo, tu tarjeta madre esta desbloqueada.

*2- Flash BIOS:* por casualidad ese mes se me presento el mismo caso pero esta vez no fue el procesador. *Las CQ 40 y las DV4* tienen una memoria donde guardan los fallos y cuando esta se llena tiende a bloquear las tarjetas madres. *Solución;* desconecta toda fuente de alimentación de la laptop *(pila del bio, batería y cargador)*, y presiona durante más de 15 segundos el botón de encendido.... esto descargara los condensadores y las pilas que mantienen esta memoria y la reiniciara, conecta la fuente de alimentación y todo deberá funcionar con normalidad.

Espero que te sea de ayuda


----------



## tsiete (Ago 15, 2012)

checa el mosfet p normalmente marcado 44XX, si este si te de paso de voltaje, checa el integrado que se encuentra cerca de la base de los pines de la bateria, normalmente bienen marcados como BQXXXXX y por lo regular son de 28 pines(4*7). suerte


----------

